# Environnements de dveloppement > Delphi > Codes sources  tlcharger >  GLScene : bibliothque 3D pour Delphi, C++ Builder et Lazarus

## forum

Bonjour, 

Je vous propose un nouvel lment  utiliser : GLScene : bibliothque 3D pour Delphi, C++ Builder et Lazarus.

*GLScene* est une bibliothque 3D base sur OpenGL, proposant des composants et objets visuels pour Delphi, C++ Builder et Lazarus.





 ::arrow::  Qu'en pensez-vous ?

----------

